# Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???



## mightyeagle69 (8. Juni 2007)

Thema Grasskarpfen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Sacht mal Leute habt Ihr ein paar Tipp´s bezüglich der Angelei uff GrassKarpfen???!
In meinem Vereinsgewässer gibt es Gigantische Grasser die ich gern mal befischen würde welche möglichkeiten gibt es #c?
Die Fische schwimmen meistens direkt unter der Wasser oberfläsche in Gruppen von ca. 5-15 stück, übrigens Schwimmbrot  ist verboten!!!


Cheers 

MightyEagle


----------



## carppiranhas (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> Thema Grasskarpfen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Sacht mal Leute habt Ihr ein paar Tipp´s bezüglich der Angelei uff GrassKarpfen???!
> In meinem Vereinsgewässer gibt es Gigantische Grasser die ich gern mal befischen würde welche möglichkeiten gibt es #c?
> Die Fische schwimmen meistens direkt unter der Wasser oberfläsche in Gruppen von ca. 5-15 stück, übrigens Schwimmbrot  ist verboten!!!
> ...



Wenn Du flache und damit meine ich wirklich flache Stellen ab 30cm hast würde ich dort mal am Abend gekochten Hartmais
streuen, Du wirst sehen das am nächsten morgen nichts mehr da ist.
Du kannst Deine Montage ( 120g Blei, kurzes Vorfach, stabiler Haken Gr.4 oder 6) direkt ins flache Wasser legen (ich habe unter meiner Rutenspitze gefangen), Freilauf auf und ihn erstmal laufen lassen, die Flucht im Nahbereich bremst Du nicht ab, sonst verlierst Du den Graser.Lass ihn ruhig erstmal abhauen, wenn er seine Flucht stoppt setzt Du einen beherzten Anhieb, denn das Maul vom Graser ist ziemlich hart, beim Drill schön sachte, sonst schlitzt Dir der Haken aus. Vorsicht beim Keschern, sobald der Graser in Ufernähe kommt und Dich oder den Kescher sieht explodiert er und das meine ich auch so, denke daran die Bremse weich eingestellt zu haben, der Graser schiesst aus dem Stand los, so etwas hast Du noch nicht gesehen!
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MrTom (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



> setzt Du einen beherzten Anhieb, denn das Maul vom Graser ist ziemlich hart, beim Drill schön sachte, sonst schlitzt Dir der Haken aus


Schon etwas widersprüchlich |kopfkrat


> Vorsicht beim Keschern, sobald der Graser in Ufernähe kommt und Dich oder den Kescher sieht explodiert er


Kann man so  stehen lassen.
Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Graser nach dem Ausspucken des Köders nicht flüchten sondern in aller Ruhe versuchen den Haken wieder los zu werden. 
mfg Thomas


----------



## carppiranhas (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Schon etwas widersprüchlich |kopfkrat
> 
> Kann man so  stehen lassen.
> Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Graser nach dem Ausspucken des Köders nicht flüchten sondern in aller Ruhe versuchen den Haken wieder los zu werden.
> mfg Thomas



Mit beherzt meine ich das er nicht zu hart und nicht zu leicht anschlägt, eben beherzt!
Die Graser die ich gefangen habe legten alle einen sauberen Run hin. Der Biss äußerte sich in ein paar Piepsern und dann Vollrun.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Anglerfreak (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

hay Leute,
hab vor ner woche meinen ersten graser ca. 1m unter der wasseroberfläche auf mais gefangen.war zwar nua 40 cm groß aber n schöner fisch! viel erfolg mightyeagle69 !


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

"Vorsicht beim Keschern, sobald der Graser in Ufernähe kommt und Dich oder den Kescher sieht explodiert er"

na das gibt doch bestimmt ne schöne sauerei und gefährlich hört sich's auch an.

gruß antonio


----------



## carppiranhas (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



antonio schrieb:


> "Vorsicht beim Keschern, sobald der Graser in Ufernähe kommt und Dich oder den Kescher sieht explodiert er"
> 
> na das gibt doch bestimmt ne schöne sauerei und gefährlich hört sich's auch an.
> 
> gruß antonio



Schön das es Dich belustigt, hast Du noch nie erlebt wie ein Karpfen explodiert???
Ich hätte auch schreiben können:" Er gibt alles was er hat um dem Keschern zu entgehen!"

Gruß
Frank


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



carppiranhas schrieb:


> Schön das es Dich belustigt, hast Du noch nie erlebt wie ein Karpfen explodiert???
> Ich hätte auch schreiben können:" Er gibt alles was er hat um dem Keschern zu entgehen!"
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



wenn du kein spaß verstehst kann ich nix dafür.
immer locker bleiben.

gruß antonio


----------



## @dr! (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du kein spaß verstehst kann ich nix dafür.
> immer locker bleiben.
> 
> gruß antonio



das war aber derbst unlustig


----------



## Elwood (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Jetzt beruhigen wir uns mal alle wieder!!!
Zurück zum Thema: 
Grasser gehen beim letzten aufbäumen noch stärker ab als Spiegler dem kann man aber entgegenwirken, wenn man beim Drill den Fisch schon so auspowert wird das letzte aufbäumen nur eine Fingeschnippen. Das kann man natürlich nur machen wenn genügend Platz da. Sollte die Gefahr bestehen das der Fisch z.B. verschwindet, kann ich nur davon abraten es sei denn man hat das Gefühl denn Carp gut unter Kontrolle zu haben!

Gruss Phil


----------



## nExX (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

hi also zurück zum thema! fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???
wenn ich gezielt auf Grasskarpfen angle nehme ich Knoblauchboilies! (selfmade) stinkt zwar wie die sau aber es funktioniert!!!


----------



## hanjoh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Also für mich ist Hartmais der beste Köder für Graser. Damit kräftig ein paar Tage anfüttern (und zwar dort wo du sie auch tagsüber rumschwimmen siehst) und dann ein zwei Nächte ansitzen. Köder Hartmaiskette an ner einfachen Karpfenmontage. Boilies gehen auch, sind aber zweite Wahl... Bestes Wetter dafür sind Hitzeperioden mit über 30 Grad im Schatten. Bei mir kamen die meisten Bisse in der Nacht als Vollrun... und noch was Ausdauer ist gefragt! Zeitweise geht auch bei scheinbar besten Bedingungen nix... Dann wieder drei Stück in einer Nacht! Viel erfolg!


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

servus,

ich habe über 1 jahr experimentiert und versucht einen graser zu fangen. nun habe ich meine methode gefunden. wenn graser in der nähe sind und auch fressen klappt das garantiert. 

1/4 semmel einfach auf den haken ziehen. das Vorfach so lang wählen, dass es etwa 20 bis 30cm kürzer, als die wassertiefe ist. 30g bis 100g Festblei dran (je nach WG der Rute) und raus damit.

übrigens sollten die semmeln steinhart sein. ich lege auch trockene semmeln in die mikrowelle.

wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, schwimmt die semmel nun ca. in 20- 30cm unter der wasseroberfläche.

klappt um welten besser als wie mit schwimmbrot oder mais auf grund. (sehr oft probiert!)

falls viele weißfische da sind, muss man jedoch alle 15min neu beködern. das ist das einzige was etwas nerven kann.

viel glück!


----------



## fischibald (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Hi, 
also ich habe vor einer Woche nen Graser von 30pfund gefangen und kann nur bestätigen der drill ist mit nem Spiegler nicht zu vergleichen der Graser hat viel mehr reserven.
Ich habe ihn auf ein stück Kopfsalat an der Oberfläch gefangen, eine klare Wasserkugel den Haken (4er VMC) direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden.


----------



## Fischer1991 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Hmmm wir haben auch ein kleines hausgewässer... da sollen auch Graßer drin schwimmen aber angeblich ziemliche Brocken. Nur, bei denn unerfahrenen Angelern gibt es ziemliches Anglerlatein. Ich fische bereits seit knappe 10 jahre, erst n'holzstock mit nem Draht  seit 6-7 jahren richtig. Mein Problem ist, das ich es eher nicht glauben kann das da welche rumschwimmen, gibt es tipps, wie ich das herrausfinden kann???


----------



## macfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Was hier auf Graser super funktioniert, sind leichte PopUp Köder. Besonders Frolic wird gern von unseren Grasern genommen. Ansonsten war Megamais auf ein 2er Maishaken noch top. 
Schwimmbrot ist wenn, erlaubt auch genial. Wenn die Graser dich an der Oberfläche stehen, und Schwimmbrot verboten ist, lass deine Köder auftreiben. Es gibt bei uns verrückte, die mit Grundblei fischen, und den Köder an der Oberfläche anbieten. Fangen tun sie auch.

Achso unsere Graser lassen sich meist ohne Probleme bis paar Meter vorm Ufer ranpumpen. Aber denn geht die Tour ab. Da ist auch eine 50m Flucht nix besonderes.
Beim Biss würde ich aufpassen, ein Anglerkollege(fischt sein 30 Jahren) ist ein Graser an Haken gegangen und es gab nur ein kurzes Piep. Beim einholen zum Feierabend, war die Überraschung perfekt.


----------



## Flo87 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, das ich es eher nicht glauben kann das da welche rumschwimmen, gibt es tipps, wie ich das herrausfinden kann???


 
Grade an kleinen Gewässern ist das eigentlich recht einfach, da es die Graser lieben sich dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sonnen..
Bei uns hört man die Graser Morgens und Abends auch immer schmatzen.


----------



## tenchhunter (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Ich hab es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, doch ich habe schon von einigen Leuten gehört, dass Löwenzahnblüten ein sehr guter köder sein soll.
Die ziehen den Löwenzahn mit der Ködernadel auf's lange Vorfach und lassen den dann mit 'ner Wasserkugel treiben.

Aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir aber auch zu Hartmais raten, aber dazu ist ja schon so ziehmlich alles wichtige gesagt worden.


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

mann kann eigentlich alles verwenden das auf pflanzlicher basis ist 
die klassiker sind wie gesagt mais,brot,löwenzahn

der amur ist schon seit langem einer meiner lieblingsfische seine kraft ist mit anderen fischen klaum zu vergleichen
was bei mir auch einige male funktioniert hat ist erdbeeren oder ähnliches ein zu frierenund dann aufs haar zu ziehen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Hmmm wir haben auch ein kleines hausgewässer... da sollen auch Graßer drin schwimmen aber angeblich ziemliche Brocken. Nur, bei denn unerfahrenen Angelern gibt es ziemliches Anglerlatein. Ich fische bereits seit knappe 10 jahre, erst n'holzstock mit nem Draht  seit 6-7 jahren richtig. *Mein Problem ist, das ich es eher nicht glauben kann das da welche rumschwimmen, gibt es tipps, wie ich das herrausfinden kann???*


 

am besten erkennt man durch Fraßspuren am Schilf, ob Graser im Gewässer sind. Hab mal 2 Bilder angehangen die ich die Woche geknipst habe. Da sieht man was die Grasfische vom Schilf am liebsten fressen.

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/1756/graser1tg3.jpg

http://img49.*ih.us/img49/5048/graserdo2.jpg

P.S. jetzt kommen die Graser da nicht mehr ran, aber wenn Wind oder der nächste Regen die Halme runterdrückt dann ist es für die Graser wieder einfacher daran zukommen.


----------



## gringo92 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> am besten erkennt man durch Fraßspuren am Schilf, ob Graser im Gewässer sind. Hab mal 2 Bilder angehangen die ich die Woche geknipst habe. Da sieht man was die Grasfische vom Schilf am liebsten fressen.
> 
> http://img48.*ih.us/img48/1756/graser1tg3.jpg
> 
> ...




WOW das wusste ich auch noch nicht ... danke für den tip ich werd mal auf das schilf schauen |supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

du musst die Stelle an der das Schilf angeknabbert ist beobachten(morgens, mittags und abends) ob wirklich auch solch ein Grassfisch ans Schilf geht, denn nicht alle angeknabberten Schilfblätter müssen von Grasern stammen. Auch Enten, Ratten etc. gehen daran. Vielleicht ein oder zwei Halme umknicken(aber bitte nicht alle) und gucken was passiert... kannst auch am nächsten Tag noch nachschauen ob da was dran war. 
Beim fressen konnt ich letztens mit Fernglass auch einen Graser dort beobachten wie er versuchte solch einen Schilfhalm unter Wasser zu ziehen und mit kräftig ruckartigen bewegungen dann solch ein Blatt hat versucht abzureissen... sah schon recht rabiat aus wie der daran umherrupfte


----------



## Nedud0 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischen uff Grasskarpfen ???*

Bei uns a see gibts auch sehr viele graser
am liebsten überliste ich sie mit schwimmbrot
einfach karpfenrolle/karpfenrute und einen controller montieren (gibts von Fox sehr gute) dann ein wirbel und das vorfach
das sollte so ca. 50cm lang sein würde ich sagen, wober mehr länge auch nicht schaden kann
dann war aber das brot leer, da habe ich einfach ganz viel gras gerupft und mit ein bisschen schilf usw. zu einem dicken knödel zusammengebunden
das hab ich dann direkt an ein krautfeld geworfen, wo sich dir graser gesonnt haben, und nach höchstens 5 minuten hab ich dann auch einen gefangen :vik:
ich weiß jetz auch anhieb nicht mehr wie groß er war ich glaube 70 cm 
Löwenzahn wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren bin aber noch nicht zu gekommen


----------

